# New Bull



## TJH (Mar 23, 2014)

We brought our new bull home a couple weeks ago. We decided to go with Red Angus this time.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Nice looking bull. How old is he?

I wish I had your grass.


----------



## Smoothy (Apr 26, 2015)

Looks nice you could set a level on his back. He should be a great bull for you. Where did he come from


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

My relative (I now lease his farm) was proud of his Reds while across the fence we have Blacks. He always talked fondly of his registered stock.

Hey Tim, grass troubles? I was fortunate the recent soaker helped tremendously. I'm about 2 weeks out from starting to make laps in hayfields and pastures.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

BWfarms said:


> Hey Tim, grass troubles? I was fortunate the recent soaker helped tremendously. I'm about 2 weeks out from starting to make laps in hayfields and pastures.


It looks like we lost all of our fescue in the drought, was not able to plant the ryegrass last year. Warm season grasses have been carrying us. Thankfully those came out early this year.

Two hayfields have cool season grasses I have never seen before. Those need to be cut and baled.

Lost a 44 acre pasture lease I would normally have cows on now. Friends wife has decided to manage it.

Just a strange year for us.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Nice framed bull TJ....reminds me of some that NE Wyoming Red stock.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Lostin55 (Sep 21, 2013)

Vol said:


> Nice framed bull TJ....reminds me of some that NE Wyoming Red stock.
> 
> Regards, Mike


Very much so, nice bull.
Speaking of grass, it's just getting to green up here, and we got two feet of snow on the mountain the night before last.


----------



## TJH (Mar 23, 2014)

He'll be 2 this fall. He's out of a Pharo cooperator herd in south central Mo. around 200 miles from us. I like buying bulls from the same region as we live in, they seem to have less problems adjusting to our climate. I like bulls from this outfit as they do very well on grass. He's only getting feed till he get's use to me. I'll turn him out so he can earn his keep at the end of June.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Lostin55 said:


> Very much so, nice bull.
> Speaking of grass, it's just getting to green up here, and we got two feet of snow on the mountain the night before last.


Has the F&G said how the severe winter affected the deer, elk, and antelope?

Regards, Mike


----------



## Lostin55 (Sep 21, 2013)

No final numbers that I know of, but it's bad. Really bad.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

I opted to go black..

Out with the old, in with the new:


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)




----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Dang moose.....is that ol' horny that your putting the skinning knife to? If so, are you going to clean his skull? It would make a cool european mount.

Regards, Mike


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

Love the pic of the burger stacked up.

Best part of that Angus bull is no more horns on those calves. As an Angus breeder once said, you just use an Angus bull and screw the horns off.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Vol said:


> Dang moose.....is that ol' horny that your putting the skinning knife to? If so, are you going to clean his skull? It would make a cool european mount.
> 
> Regards, Mike


Letting the weather do it.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

I like your new bull.

Making a skull mount is about the only good thing red fire ants are good for down here.


----------

